
Full text: Apple Legal's letter to Lodsys  - lotusleaf1987
http://www.macworld.com/article/160031/2011/05/apple_legal_lodsys_letter_text.html#lsrc=twt_jsnell
======
macmac
What a joy to be able to start a letter to a puny little man like that with
the words "Dear Mr. Small"...

